

Create your social media persona, not just a profile - ccarnino
http://blog.fanchimp.com/create-your-social-media-persona-not-just-a-profile/

======
ccarnino
Every brands had a Facebook, Twitter, Google+ etc... page. But it's not
enough. If Lady Gaga tweet only a couple of times a week is not so important,
she's still have millions of followers, she's Gaga, you're not! I want to
suggest you to take paper and pen and start to write a successful Social Media
Campaign to create your Persona! How? Start with one social network and focus
on it.

------
nicolettad
This is my new post to help small and medium business to know more about how
to create a GOOD brand presence on Social Networks.

